# having a break from MHF



## blondy

Hi one more week of my daily dose of MHF, then next fri in for my cancer opp, glad to get it over.
The local NHS have been bril, around a month from a casual remark to my GP to 3 procediers at hos and now opp. staff and timing have been first class
I am quite worried about leaving my choc Lab Barney at home as he is with me all the while, last time I left him he ran away for around 8 hrs.
Anyway i will catch up in around a weeks time from friday 22nd.
I will try to improve my spelling while i am away, although not to much chance of that.
See yorl.


----------



## zappy61

Good luck Blondy, hope everything goes well.

Graham


----------



## litcher

All the best Blondy - see you in a week!

Viv

* Didn't read that properly - see you in a fortnight.


----------



## Tezmcd

Best wishes for a happy outcome - imagine the fun you will have when you click on the unread 3,457 posts - that should keep you busy for a bit!


----------



## richardjames

All the best


----------



## waggy3

our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Bondy,

Good luck with your op! Don't worry about all of us we will be on here waiting to hear from you. :wink:  :lol: 

Take care,

Keith and Ros


----------



## jacknjill

hi,
hope all goes well
peter.


----------



## locovan

Good luck Don 
Dont worry about your spelling just hurry up and get back to us.
Love Mavis


----------



## rowley

Best wishes and a quick return.


----------



## nukeadmin

Good luck Don, and don't worry about us, we will still be around on your return


----------



## Hezbez

May the collective energy of MHF be with you!

And who cares about spelling anyway :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Good luck and best wishes for a quick recovery. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## SidT

Best wishes for a successful outcome and a speedy recovery.
Sid and Shirley


----------



## tinkering

Keep on the good side of the matron Don. :wink: 
Best of luck

Les


----------



## MrsW

Good luck for the op, and don't worry too much about the spelling issue. You could always ask for a spelling chip implant when you are under the knife :lol: :lol: 

My thoughts and prayers are with you for a safe spell in hospital and a swift recovery.


----------



## dawnwynne

Good luck with your op....we'll see you in a couple weeks!


----------



## Invicta

I too send my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

I do hope that Barney behaves himself this time while you are away. He will of course be looking forward to your homecoming.

Isn't it absolutely uncanny how dogs, particularly chocolate labs I would say here having one myself, sense when something is not quite right.

Best wishes to you from me and a tail wag from Coco to Barney or whatever male chocolate Labradors do to each other!

Peggy


----------



## Penquin

Good luck with the op, while you are out you could ask them to put in the new Mark 295 spelling chip! (It is probably cold and on the side of the plate!)

Hope it all goes well, we will look forward to hearing from you in a couple of weeks time.

Dave


----------



## JimM

Hey Blondy keep your chin & pecker up best wishes and thoughts go to you and yours and I await your speedy return to MHF
AND AS FOR THE SPELLING WHO CARES 8O


----------



## asprn

Good luck to you - I'll be thinking of you over these next couple of weeks.

Dougie. x


----------



## blondy

Hi, THanks for all the kind messages, I am now closing down until I get back from Hospital. Got to be there by 7.15 am tomorrow, not normally up till 8 am.
should be around a week or less if everything goes o/k.
Just a thought, if anyone has had a bowel cancer test, please just because its clear ,don't just assume it is. any thing unusual at the bottom end don't ignore it, luckily I didn't, A chance remark to my doc while on my yearly mot, and its being sorted.
Back soon, take care everyone.


----------



## dawnwynne

Good luck Blondy!


----------



## lalala

Hope you got into hospital ok and if you've had the op already that it has gone well.
good luck
lala


----------



## teemyob

*Blondy*

God we shall Miss Ya!

Best Regards and come back soon!

TM


----------



## JockandRita

All the very best Blondy, and here's to everything going well for you.

Give us all a shout when you are home again.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose

Good luck and hope all goes well.....................keep us informed Nette


----------



## locovan

Don Goodluck xxx


----------



## Otto-de-froste

All the very best
Otto


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Blondy!

I'm wishing you all things that I'd wish for myself! Good luck! :wink:


----------



## 118959

All the best.


----------



## blondy

Hi all, I'm back, thanks for your kind thoughts.
Everything went as plan, I'm feeling O/K just a bit lighter an tender, once again Brilliant service from NHS, no complaints at all, well, to me for talking too much in the ward, but someone has to cheer up the poor patients,
anyway a few weeks off driving (which I love), then back on the road with M/H. all the best everyone.


----------



## lalala

Well done Blondy, great to hear that everything has gone according to plan. The few weeks will pass quickly, you could use them to research the next trip,
lala


----------



## JockandRita

lalala said:


> Well done Blondy, great to hear that everything has gone according to plan. The few weeks will pass quickly, you could use them to research the next trip,
> lala


That's a cracking suggestion lalala. :thumbright:

Yep, same sentiments here too Blondy. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## dawnwynne

Well done Blondy and welcome back!

Enjoy the rest while you can...and just think you'll be back in top form just as the weather should start to improve!!


----------



## richardjames

Welcome back - good news


----------



## JimM

:blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: 
Good to see that all went well just get stronger and better 
do keep us informed and up to date with your next stages 
All the best Jim


----------



## UncleNorm

Well done Blondy and thanks for keeping us up to speed regarding your progress. I wish you continued improvement. 

A point of advice: You said: *Everything went as plan, I'm feeling O/K just a bit lighter an tender*

It's important that you ignore all those chores/ jobs/ duties around the house. DON'T cut the grass; DON'T jet wash the driveway; DON'T clear out the gutters; DON'T paint the house; DON'T decorate the living room or any other room for that matter; DON'T wash the car or the Motorhome....

All of the above will wait until NEXT WEEK!! Then you'll have something to do!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## MrsW

Welcome back Blondy! Glad all has gone well for you and that you are now back on the road to recovery. Do listen to the advice posted above and take life easy - it is all too easy to carry on regardless when you should be resting. There is plenty to catch up on here and plenty of trips to plan. That should keep you sat down for a while! :lol: :lol:


----------



## skydiver

GREAT NEWS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

blondy said:


> Hi all, I'm back, thanks for your kind thoughts.
> Everything went as plan, I'm feeling O/K just a bit lighter an tender, once again Brilliant service from NHS, no complaints at all, well, to me for talking too much in the ward, but someone has to cheer up the poor patients,
> anyway a few weeks off driving (which I love), then back on the road with M/H. all the best everyone.


Glad to hear everything went to plan. Take it easy and enjoy your recuperation, before ya get back on the road.


----------



## JimM

Hi Don 
Just wondered how you were settling post op 
not too much discomfort I hope 
we are all still thinking about you !!!

Jim


----------



## 2Dreamers

Hi Blondy,

So glad that all went well and you are back with us.

By the sounds of it you were an ideal patient whilst in hospital. 

Hope you little dog is behaving himself and treating you with the care that you need. I think they know when to be gentle - I know our springer did when Eddie was indisposed!

Perhaps we will see you at this years global rally?

Eddie & Julie


----------



## Rapide561

*Op*

Hello Don

Yes, we are glad to hear things went well, just keep posting and let us know how things are going.

I too like the suggestion about using the time to plan more trips!

Russell


----------



## blondy

HI everyone.
Went to outpatients yesterday re chemo, not very good at the moment.
I still have some cancer cells but due to the fact that I had heart surgery around 7 years ago the specialist thinks that I am at a very high risk of having a heat attack if I go ahead and have chemo.
given the risk factors, I had at the moment to say no to further immediate treatment. They will scan me etc every 6 months to keep an eye on me.
Question; have anyone else had heart surgery and then later had to have chemo, and if so how did it go.
Thanks for your past kindness.
see some of you at peterborough hopefully


----------



## lalala

Blondy
So sorry to read your last post, everything had seemed to be going well. You are right to do a bit of research for yourself and try to see what risks there would be with chemo. At least then you know what questions to ask.
wishing you all the best,
lala


----------



## dawnwynne

Blondy,

Sorry about your news. I hope you find the answers you are looking for!


----------



## brens

Hoping they take good care of you.


----------

